# كتاب رووووووووعة عن ميكانيكا الصخور



## طارق البخاري (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الكتاب أهديه لأخواني في منتدى المهندسين العرب بصفة عامة ولأخواني في منتدى هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات بصفة خاصة وإلى كل محب لموضوع ميكانيكا الصخور بصفة أخص ولمختصي المناجم التحت سطحية بصفة أخص وأخص

عنوان هذا الكتاب هو : Rock Mechanics for underground mining

تأليف : B. H. G. Brady و E. T. Brown الغنيان عن التعريف وبخاصة في 
 مجال هندسة الأنفاق
 
وهذا هو الرابط

http://www.wikifortio.com/975079/B.H.G.Brady, E.T.Brown - Rock Mechanics.pdf


----------



## fattahmine (22 يناير 2008)

can you use an other link thankx


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً على المرور يا أخانا Fattahmine ولكن الوصلة شغالة عندي 100%


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخي هل يمكنك تزويدنا بالباسورد


----------



## طارق البخاري (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد الجواب بإعادة رفع الكتاب*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا رابط جديد للكتاب السابق إذ أن موقع الرفع لا يبقي الملفات إلا مدة محدودة :

http://www.wikifortio.com/834059/B.H.G.Brady, E.T.Brown - Rock Mechanics.pdf.zip


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أخي أحمد محمد عبودي بارك الله فيك عذراً لماذا هذا الشكر والرابط غير شغال من مدة طويلة, صحيح انا من وضع المشاركة ولكن كلمة حق تقال وعلى كل حال سأقوم برفع الكتاب من جديد وبارك الله فيك على التذكير


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

قمت برفع الكتاب من جديد على هذا الرابط :

http://rapidshare.com/files/134886369/B.H.G.Brady__E.T.Brown_-_Rock_Mechanics.pdf.html


----------



## عالم جيولوجيا (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير و أسأل الله ان نستفيد من الكتاب


----------



## الجيولوجية (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرآ ع الجهود الطيبه وياريت كتاب خاص عن الوان الصخور الرسوبية


----------



## تولين (27 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## GeoOo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيكم على المرور


----------



## mojahid (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you >


----------



## ahod (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## طارق البخاري (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا رابط جديد للكتاب :


http://www.4shared.com/document/c_fVY1Dr/BHGBrady_ETBrown_-_Rock_Mechan.html


----------



## eng_a_m (28 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=77517#ixzz1f2uwwpts

​*جزاك الله الف الف خير و أسأل الله ان نستفيد من الكتاب*


----------

